# Pico de Camarones



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a new Walstad method picotope. It is the standard 3.5 gallon tank, with the original nano filter and 9 watt clip light.

Plants include an unidentified _Cryptocoryne_, _Limnophila_ 'Guinea Broadleaf', _Lindernia rotundifolia_ 'Variegated', _Anubias barteri nana _'Petite Gold', _Monosolenium tenerum_, and _Eleocharis vivipara_.

The wood is a trident maple stump from a failed bonsai. There is life after death!

This is intended to be a shrimp only tank. Unfortunately, the first group of beautiful yellow _Neocaridina_ all died. Immature tank + accidental overfeeding = ammonia spike = dead shrimp. I felt terrible. But that has been solved, and the single red cherry shrimp that went after the disaster is happy and healthy.

Thanks to generous DFW APC members, and Kim especially!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool play on words. I'm finding out that you're quite the wordsmith!

Cool tank. What happened to the snails?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks nice, the cryptocoryne look like chatla, chadalta (spelling?)


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Your tank and the the photography of your tank is just gorgeous. If shrimp don't work out, I have Least Killifish (Heterandria formosa) that make great pico fish I can give you.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Guy, thanks! I posted the Tylomelania snails for sale on DFW Fishbox, and they were gone in 6 hours. A shrimp keeper was very happy to get them. He has Sulawesi shrimp that come from the same environment as the snails, and some believe that the two species have a semi-symbiotic relationship.

Robert, I still have my heart set on yellow shrimp. Would the killifish best compatible with them?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Love the tank Michael!*


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael said:


> Robert, I still have my heart set on yellow shrimp. Would the killifish best compatible with them?


Nope. They eat small inverts. I thought something so small and tiny would be shrimp safe. I was wrong. They ate a tank of cherry shrimp. Unfortunately they leave the snails alone.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the tank! The Monosolenium tenerum is always a neat plant in a nano. It's one of my favorites.

Our meeting in Sept is gonna be at True Percula. He said he would get a brand new order of plants, some nano fish and have his tanks shining for us. In a month everything should be ready for us! If you don't have fish by then maybe he'll have something you might be interested in.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Tex Gal. What type of nano fish would work with the shrimp? My water is moderately hard, with a pH of 7.4. I've always had a soft spot for _Badis_ and _Dario_, but I think they would make short work of any baby shrimp.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Many of these nano fish will work. I've kept them with pymgy rasboras and CPD's.
http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm

Also the brown pencilfish (Nannostomus eques) would be a cool choice. I've thought how neat they would be. We are going to see how the threadfin rainbows do. We have a species tank for them. They have such SMALL mouths.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That is a great selection, and I had forgotten about the tiny cories.

Let me know how the threadfin rainbows do, I love those fish.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Many of these nano fish will work. I've kept them with pymgy rasboras and CPD's.
> http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm
> 
> Also the brown pencilfish (Nannostomus eques) would be a cool choice. I've thought how neat they would be. We are going to see how the threadfin rainbows do. We have a species tank for them. They have such SMALL mouths.


 he sells chilli rasboras um wonder how much shipping will be i have always wanted them since i saw a few years back and could never find a local place... cries ouch $35.00 for shipping..


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Once the weather cools down, maybe do a group buy?
Splitting shipping would be a little less painful.
*


----------

